# Difference in different countries - Kiss X5/T3i/600D



## bewwytoria (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,
I've been wondering, apart from the name of this DSLR (Kiss X5 in Japan, Rebel T3i in US and Canada, and EOS 600D in Asia/the rest of the world), are there any other difference at all in the camera in different countries?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2011)

Mechanically, they're the same camera with different nameplates. That applies to both the xxxD and xxxxD lines (Rebel in North America, Kiss in Japan, and xxxD/xxxxD everywhere else). 

There are some minor software differences, for example video-capable Rebels come with NTSC as the default output, whereas xxxD's come with PAL, but that can be changed in the menus. Likewise, Kiss models sold in Japan have Japanese and English as language options, while those sold outside of Japan have more language options.


----------



## branden (Jul 29, 2011)

I've heard it said, but do not know with certainty, that Canon prefers making their equipment models compatible with all their markets, so there do not have to be different hardware versions in different parts of the world.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2011)

branden said:


> I've heard it said, but do not know with certainty, that Canon prefers making their equipment models compatible with all their markets, so there do not have to be different hardware versions in different parts of the world.



I've heard that as well (and from a business standpoint, it makes sense). But then, there have been rumors (or maybe, wishes?) about built-in radio control for flashes - implementing that would require the cameras to differ in ways beyond just the nameplate glued to the front...


----------



## bewwytoria (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks all for the input. so i guess there's no biggie that we can't live without then. 
on a separate note i somehow feel the EOS 600D font looks nicer than the red EOS Rebel T3i. just my opinion


----------

